# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  HERMES, humanoid robot, MIT Biomimetic Robotics Lab, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MIT Biomimetic Robotics Lab

Team:

Sangbae Kim

Albert Wang

John Mayo

Joao Luiz Souza Ramos

and other prominent roboticists

----------


## Airicist

MIT HERMES Demo at 2015 DRC Expo

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> MIT Biomimetic Robotics Lab HERMES Project Demo.

----------


## Airicist

Robot with human reflexes

Published on Aug 7, 2015




> Researchers from MIT's Department of Mechanical Engineering have designed an interface that takes advantage of a human's split-second reflexes allowing a humanoid to maintain its balance and complete tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Article "MIT's Hermes remote-controlled robot has human-like reflexes"

by David Nield
August 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "A bipedal robot with human reflexes"
New human-machine interface keeps robot balanced, with human reflexes.

by Jennifer Chu
August 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"If you hit MIT's Hermes robot, its human controller will feel the blow, and can hit back"

by Adario Strange
August 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

HERMES System - 2015 UAE Robots for Good Competition

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> HERMES System from MIT entry for the 2015 UAE Robots for Good Competition.

----------


## Airicist

Make way for Little HERMES

Oct 30, 2019




> Engineers at MIT have designed a new lightweight bipedal robot, that can lean from side to side, walk in place, and jump while keeping its balance.

----------

